# How to wire up a 4 ohm DVC with a 2 ohm DVC



## idragthebumper (Dec 26, 2012)

Bought two like new Kicker Solo Baric L7's with a un-completed box project. Problem I see is that one sub is a 4 ohm DVC and the other is a 2 ohm DVC. From the various diagrams out there, i don't see a way to wire together with a given ohm rating documented. 

Anyone ever connected two odd ones together like this. What is the best way to handle this issue??


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

What final load are you trying to achieve?


----------



## idragthebumper (Dec 26, 2012)

A SSL EV4.1600 amp came with the project. It has:

Max Power Ratings
•Total Power: 800 Watts
•Max Bridged Power @ 4 Ohms: 800 Watts x 2
•Max Power @ 2 Ohms: 400 Watts x 4


RMS Power Ratings
•RMS Power @ 4 Ohms: 180 Watts x 4


I haven't played with stereo items for some 15 years or so. I just don't want to fry anything in the process. Looking for recommedations.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Run the amp at 4 ohms bridged like this.

The dual 4ohm woofer can be ran with one voice coil connected, however the dual 2ohm woofer needs to have it's coils run in series like the pic to see a 4ohm load. Run the positive of one coil to the amp and the negative of the other coil to the amp and jump the first coils negative to the second coils positive.


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

^^That's probably the best way to do it to mimimize the output differences between the subs though performance won't be exact but can't tell you if it will be audible. Just realize your power handling is cut in half on the sub wired to one vc. Hmm wonder if you could run the 4ohm in parallel then series in a 2ohm ceramic resistor? I've done it but not in this exact scenario. Resistor may get too hot with that much power. However could use several in parallel to get desired resistance and spread heat over several. Ahh anyway just a thought.


----------



## HIS4 (Oct 6, 2005)

Honestly, I wouldn't even try it. There isn't a good way to try to get those to be level matched. Even if you try it with resistors or try offsetting the gains on each channel pair, they won't be level matched exactly. Best thing would be to sell one and get another that matches the one you kept. If you're going to run 2, I would probably keep the 2 ohm DVC so it can connect the coils in series for a final load of 4 ohms bridged per pair of channels. Based on the specs you listed, your amp can't handle a 2 ohm bridged load.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

I think a lot of yall over-think this stuff at times.


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

Try to trade the 2ohm DVC subwoofer for a 4ohm DVC one on the classifieds here on DIYMA or caraudio.com. These are popular subwoofers and I suspect a lot of people may be interested in trading for whatever reasons.


----------



## Fast Hot Rod (Apr 19, 2007)

SaturnSL1 said:


> The dual 4ohm woofer can be ran with one voice coil connected...


A DVC sub running with just one coil is like a fat chick wearing spandex: Just because you _*can*_ doesn't mean that you _*should.*_ 

*To the OP:* Assuming that the amplifier puts out 160 watts RMS per channel at 4 ohms, my guess is that it puts out 320 watts RMS at 2 ohms, or 640 watts RMS into 4 ohms bridged. (Not the 400 watts 'max' or 800 watts 'max' that the manufacturer claims.) 

You could run the D2 sub coils independently on two of the four amplifier channels and get 640 watts (320 X2) into that sub. You could also wire them in series for 4 ohms, bridge the amplifier, and get 640 watts into the sub. Doing this, you could run the other two amplifier channels for your front components and call it a day.

The D4 sub will by nature get only about half of the power as the D2 sub, given the same amplifier configuration. The only way around this is to use different amplifiers with different power ratings and to match them with an SPL meter while adjusting the gains. 

It would be easier to just sell the D4 and get another D2, really. Good luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Fast Hot Rod said:


> A DVC sub running with just one coil is like a fat chick wearing spandex: Just because you _*can*_ doesn't mean that you _*should.*_


Why not? All that happens is the woofers power handling is halved.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

idragthebumper said:


> A SSL EV4.1600 amp came with the project. It has:
> 
> Max Power Ratings
> •Total Power: 800 Watts
> ...


I personaly wouldn't try running L7's with a mear 180w RMS, I know it says MAX bridged 800w, which means it MIGHT be 400wRMS, which means that you'll be putting ~200(180) to each sub..... you'll do it, but they won't be happy... Those are power hungry subs... You'll be seeing smoke before long.. 

You'll be lucky if that amp makes rated power 

You are really better of picking ONE and going with it... Or, find someone with another D2/D4 and swap them one.. that way you have 2 the same... 

Running a DVC sub SVC is silly.. all of the params of the sub are based off 2 coils being powered, not one..


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Who fed you all that BS?


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

um, A. Neville Thiele of the Australian Broadcasting Commission, and Richard H. Small of the University of Sydney, who pioneered this line of analysis for loudspeakers.

who taught YOU all of your bs?

when a loudspeaker uses one coil, it will actually change a lot about how the speaker performs. there are some loudspeakers with dual coil, that are made with the intentions of only using one, and attaching certain electrical devices to the other to adjust the inductance (and other things) of the first coil by the electromagnetic effect it has on the second. 

when you use two different performing loudspeakers in one box, and model that enclosure as if you were using the same speakers, there is a good chance that your speakers will be working against eachother instead of in conjunction with each other and you will get some cancelation.





not to mention, those subwoofers can handle well over 500w each - and your puny amplifier will barely make them move. you will be better off just running one amplifier at 4 ohm and using the dual 2, configured as a single 4 ohm, and getting as much power as you can.


stop being a stubborn noob - its a bad idea to run both.


----------



## Fast Hot Rod (Apr 19, 2007)

SaturnSL1 said:


> Why not? All that happens is the woofers power handling is halved.


"All that happens," huh? You absolutely certain about that? 

If so, then why do speaker manufacturers even bother making SVC subs to begin with? Wouldn't it make sense from a manufacturing standpoint to make just one DVC driver that could be used as a 'hybrid' driver in either SVC or DVC mode, depending on the application? I mean, if 'all that happens' is that the power is halved, it should be a no-brainer, right?

But let's "over think" about this for a moment... what happens to the other coil in that situation? Do you leave the terminals open, or do you short them out? What changes can you expect in the TS Parameters by running just one coil? What happens to the amount of magnetic energy in the gap?

I'm not saying that it's 'impossible' or that you will damage anything... far from that. What I am saying is that there are more than a few reasons why you wouldn't want to do it. It's better to pick a sub and use it based on the original design characteristics than try to bastardize a system together.

(If you would like the answers to the questions above, feel free to read this from the folks over at Smith and Larson. It explains the differences in speaker parameters based on series, parallel, shorted and/or open coils.)


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

while he is at it, he should get new tires of a different type on his passenger side, wear two different size\type shoes, have two different perscription lenses put in his sunglasses, and take a shower with koolaid.

lol.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

req said:


> um, A. Neville Thiele of the Australian Broadcasting Commission, and Richard H. Small of the University of Sydney, who pioneered this line of analysis for loudspeakers.
> 
> who taught YOU all of your bs?
> 
> ...


I can assure you I'm not a noob. The reason I said you all over think some aspects of car audio is because half of what I read on this site that is considered taboo I have done for ****s and giggles and never had any ill effects on my gear. I've wired 8 different woofers on one puny 30 watt amp, I've run two different woofers together in the same box etc. I've done all this and went balls to the wall and never blew anything because of something as simple as leaving a few voice coils untouched. I'm obviously not saying the science behind it all is wrong or false, I'm just saying that wiring woofers like I did in the picture is not a "bad idea" as long as you know what you're doing.

This guy just wants some bass in his ride. He doesn't want to be drowned in technical rhetoric, or be told he needs to go out and spend more money and sell half his gear.


----------



## idragthebumper (Dec 26, 2012)

I hooked everything today as SaturnSL1 illustrated and needless to say my stepson is tickled to death with the bass. I should have posted this before I built and finished the box. Knowing what I know now, the single 2DVC would have been a better fit for sound with the given amp. 

I have had other systems 20 years ago with less that was louder, but he's happy.

Already informed him, that the first person that offers to buy the box/speakers/amp let it go and we will build another better system.

i appreciate everyone's comments and knowledge. From this I think I will build from scratch a system for my F150 Supercrew.

Thanks again.


----------



## Korben (Sep 21, 2021)

SaturnSL1 said:


> Run the amp at 4 ohms bridged like this.
> 
> The dual 4ohm woofer can be ran with one voice coil connected, however the dual 2ohm woofer needs to have it's coils run in series like the pic to see a 4ohm load. Run the positive of one coil to the amp and the negative of the other coil to the amp and jump the first coils negative to the second coils positive.


I’ve got a 3000w single channel amp 1-8ohm load need help trying to wire 2 DVC 2ohms and 2 DVC 4ohms can you help me out with a pic


----------



## Randp07 (Jan 1, 2022)

I have the same situation but I have kicker Cvx’s . 1 dual 2 and 1 dual 4. Final load after box rise is 1 ohm. I have them in a sealed enclosure. They each have there own space. Being driven by a mono block amplifier the wattage to both subs should be shared equally , should they not?
WDX DB 5kG2


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Randp07 said:


> I have the same situation but I have kicker Cvx’s . 1 dual 2 and 1 dual 4. Final load after box rise is 1 ohm. I have them in a sealed enclosure. They each have there own space. Being driven by a mono block amplifier the wattage to both subs should be shared equally , should they not?
> WDX DB 5kG2


No, the power won’t be equal because their impedance is different.


----------



## 805myth1 (Nov 27, 2021)

idragthebumper said:


> A SSL EV4.1600 amp came with the project. It has:
> 
> Max Power Ratings
> •Total Power: 800 Watts
> ...












With only able to use the amp and subs you have this is how I would wire everything to get similar power output for both subs. The dual 2 ohm in series and bridged into 2 channels. The dual 4 ohm in parallel and wire to each 2 remaining channels. Rated bridged 4 ohm is 600, and rated 2 ohm per channel 300.


----------

